# Rat numbers in the UK



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi there,

I've just been contacted by a journalist (some of you are probably familiar with Alan Breeze). He's managed to sell an article to a paper about rats, but they have some further questions which have him stumped. I'm hoping that you guys may be able to give me some ideas as to how to find out this information.

1) How many people in the UK own a pet rat?
2) How many pet rats get abandoned each year?

My first port of call was to see how many rats Simons Rodents sell to pet stores each year, as it'll give a rough guide. They're going to call me back with a figure.

I'm now going to see if I can find out from the RSPCA what sort of figure they have for rats being surrendered. But obviously there are sooo many small rescues; I know how many I had last year ... anyone else want to share figures?? (Please)(You can PM me).

He's hoping for this info by tomorrow, but I'm guessing it can wait an extra day.

Thank you everyone 

Nim


----------

